# Battery replacement



## ginfearsdad (May 9, 2010)

Hello,

The 135ah leisure battery in our California Exclusive has died. I am thinking of replacing it with an Elecsol 225ah battery that has the same dimensions (and adding solar panels on our return from the Outer Hebrides).

Does anyone know whether I'm likely to have any problems with this? e.g. the control panel recognising the state of a battery that isn't the original spec.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

No you should have no probs, if it will physically fit then go ahead, the panel will accept it.


----------



## ginfearsdad (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a small caveat ginfearsdad and that is, I think Westfalia batteries tend to be non-venting gel batteries built into a box moulded into the fresh water tank. This means a) they're very size specific and b) there is no access for a vent pipe which you would likely need for an Elecsol. I've had this problem with a Westy James Cook. The man to talk to is the guy at www.campervanstuff.com who runs a California himself and is a mine of information for all things Westy. He spent an hour with me at Peterborough and, believe me. what he doesn't know about the Westy and it's power systems isn't worth knowing. A very helpful and knowledgeable bloke IMHO.
I ended up sourcing the OEM Exide Gel batteries at an exhorbitant price but at least I know they'll fit and last. Good luck.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

the new elecsols do not need venting or topping up.

Andy


----------



## ginfearsdad (May 9, 2010)

Ordered a battery today.

Thanks for your input ratporchrico. Emailed the man you told me about and got a helpful reply. 

Ordered a Sonnenschein in the end, at a good price from a local battery dealer. They are the ones originally fitted to the vans and either make, or are made by, Exide, so a good quality gel battery. I was put off Elecsol by the many derogatory comments about their after sales service on a number of other forums.


----------

